# Hash stuck to pressing screen



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey dudes and duddettes, I have a problem. I made some hash and put it on the pressing screen. pressed it but then fell asleep and hash dried rto pressing screen. Seems impossible to get it off. Any special techniques?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2009)

freeze it. cracks right off.

i wash my pressing screens in ISO then save the leftover rinse and let it dry for a few weeks. makes beautiful honey oil.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

I hoped you'd show fdd. I knew you knew the answer. Thanks!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> I hoped you'd show fdd. I knew you knew the answer. Thanks!


One more question. I made some not-so-pure hash a while back using a DIY method. It came out ok but it has some of the plant fiber still in it. I bought some bubble bags. Is there anyway I can dissolve this hash again and reprocess it via bubble bag?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> One more question. I made some not-so-pure hash a while back using a DIY method. It came out ok but it has some of the plant fiber still in it. I bought some bubble bags. Is there anyway I can dissolve this hash again and reprocess it via bubble bag?


i usually blast it thru the honey bee extractor at that point.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i usually blast it thru the honey bee extractor at that point.


Thanks for the advice. I actually put the unrefined hash in a blender with some isopropyl. Then I filtered it through the bubble bags. In the end I was left with a little product in the mesh bags. I figured most of it was still in the filtrate because it was an amber color. So I mixed the iso filtrate with water, boiled it off and am left with pure hash to scrape. If there's a will, there's a way

Anyway, I tried to rep you fdd, but it says I have to spread the love around first.


----------

